# Post your jewels!



## MuddyMO (Dec 3, 2015)

So, being an insulator collector on a bottle forum, it's pretty hit and miss to see something new or stunning. Not that everyone's insulators aren't their own jewels, but the best ones seem to fade from the forum in time. There's another more concentrated venue for insulators, but it is fun to come to one site and see great bottles, and see some cool insulator finds. For a short stint, I posted some oddball and colorful pieces to liven up the Insulators section. I know all of you have something stunning to share! *I propose this thread to share some of your 'top jewels of the lines'.*You don't need to have a Pluto or Boston Bottle Works pieces (ackhem!) to post it to here! But if you do, that'd be awesome, too! I'll start her off: Hemingray/Made in U.S.A. - No. 19CD 162 [220] [style="background-color: #ffff00;"]Mustard Yellow [/style]w/ milk swirls


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 3, 2015)

Purty!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, my "top jewels of the line" are either not valuable or I have no idea their value since no one told me and none were identical to mine that sold on auctions I can look at price sold of... So, here we go:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











CD 152 deep-green Hemingray with amber swirls (turned it olive) throughout. More here.CD 162.1 sprucey double-embossed Brookfield (glass slid in mold.) More here.CD 287 icy-aqua Fred Locke No. 135 with amber in it. More here.U-244 mottled Macomb porcelain. More here. (Only one I know a value on.) And there we are-- unless we count my wiring cleat, which may be the only one known.It's made between October (likely November) of 1906 and July of 1907 by Akron High-Potential Co.-- the cut-off date is when all their products began to be marked with OB. More on it somewhere in here...


----------



## botlguy (Dec 4, 2015)

I do not currently have any good pictures of my favorite or most attractive insulators as I have changed my entire approach to insulator collecting. It has been very overcast / snowing for several days so I have limited photographic opportunities. I will try to get something up, I like the thread. Bear, your pix indicate that some of your insulators are quite misshapen. Is that the fact or is it the way they are photographed? If misshapen that will increase their collectible value. Perhaps a separate thread is in order so that we can resolve these issues for you. I would be happy to assist.          Jim


----------



## nammlif (Dec 4, 2015)

Here are a few of my jewel's...All lightning rod insulators....None of these are much over 2" - 3" tall, but are some of my favorites....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2015)

I couldn't post my jewels, it wouldn't be appropriate for the forum.


----------



## MuddyMO (Dec 4, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I couldn't post my jewels, it wouldn't be appropriate for the forum.



If your shy, you could use a Photoshop editor to make them appear LARGER.

Lol


----------



## MuddyMO (Dec 4, 2015)

nammlif said:
			
		

> Here are a few of my jewel's...All lightning rod insulators....



That's a nice Otis, and a Spratt at the end?


----------



## nammlif (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks MuddyMo...That is a Hickock on the right...I have quite a few lri's, but these are my favorites...


----------



## MuddyMO (Dec 4, 2015)

The olive Hemi 40 is one of my favorites. It's such a regal shape, and the Hemingray examples have a slight mark of perfection compared to Brookfield's. The olive tones just make them even more appealing!


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 4, 2015)

This is one of my better finds lately. [attachment=10-28-15 010a.JPG]Although I've owned it for years, had forgotten all about it!


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 5, 2015)

Nammlif & spirit bear, those are beautiful! If the suns shines tomorrow, I'll pull three out for a photo shoot. Nammlif,the great thing about this forum , the readers can see something, and have a ahh-ha moment, like I just did, and realize, I own one of those. And had no idea what it was!


----------



## nammlif (Dec 12, 2015)

Where are the attached photos from some of the replies..??..


----------



## Bixel (Dec 12, 2015)

nammlif, the forum is being updated, and this is what is causing this issue I believe. According to the email they sent out last night, these things should be cleaned up in the next week, but it all has to do with converting the site. They said they hoped to have most of the bugs worked out this weekend.


----------



## Ace31 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Cd 143*

It's the GNW Dwight I found in the wild a few years ago, it's one of my favs.


----------



## 2find4me Jr. (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice Ace, I have never seen one like that before.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 15, 2015)

*Last weeks jewel, this weeks post.*

Look's like a big blue single cavity civil war musket round, and very cool, ace31. Some of the pics got lost in the transition, so I'll post some more. This is last weeks, finds after a soak and cleaning, beehives, Petticoats. and striped Whitehall Tatum.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 15, 2015)

Ever wonder what these jewels cost back in the day? This is from a 1902 Sears catalog and apparently, 100 single groove insulators would have, cost you the price of the catalog , you would have ordered them from! That also gives us a good idea ,of what a glass workers salary was in 1902.


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice finds creek, lets see a close up of that whitall!


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 18, 2015)

When the sun is shining , I'll pose it for this a post. Double clicking the small photo will super size it!


----------



## Ace31 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks 2find4me Jr. and Creek.

That aqua CD 154 looks nice Creek.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 18, 2015)

I got a little sunshine today. So snapped a pic, but just wondering, since none of the other jewels found with it,  have this striping , if this CD154 got it's stripes at the glassmaker and is not from the environment.


----------



## POLECAT (Dec 20, 2015)

TILLOTSON 731


193.1 AM. TEL. & TEL. CO.


NEW ENG. TEL. & TEL. ice green 104's [050] embossing


126.3 yellow green CREB


-Mason


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 20, 2015)

Those are great! Thanks, Mason.


----------



## POLECAT (Dec 21, 2015)

NEW ENG. TEL. & TEL. 104's are my favorite. Heres a few more.


----------

